# (Ally) magier mit allen keys sucht gilde die mit kara anfangt



## Saalex1 (2. Juli 2007)

Guten tag ich suche eine gilde die mit kara anfangen will,ich habe alle keys um die 5 instanzen auf heroisch besuchen zu konnen.Die Gilde sollte schon etwas grosser sein da ich aus beruflich nur jede 2 woche raiden kann.Es ware auch gut wenn es in der gilde ältre mit spieler gibt,da ich schon etwas alter bin.
Meine Raidzeiten:Von Montag bis Freitags  kann ich von 17:30 bis 23:00 spielen.SA und So tags kann ich von 14:30 bis23:00 spielen.Es ware also auch gut wenn die gilde einen raid am wochende an bieten konnte.
Die gilde sollte auf ein PVP,PVE(normal)sever sein.Hier noch link zu meinen charr,wo mann ruf und alle andren sachen sehen kann.http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Gorgonnash&n=Saalex
Charaktertransfer ist redy wenn sich eine gilde findet.Ihr konnt euch hier oder unter Saalex1@gmx.de melden.mfg Saalex


----------



## Saalex1 (2. Juli 2007)

push suche noch immer eine gilde


----------



## Saalex1 (4. Juli 2007)

push


----------



## FELLINGA (4. Juli 2007)

Saalex1 schrieb:


> push


http://armory.wow-europe.com/guild-info.xm...+Gottes&p=1
www.blutiger-pfad-gottes.de.tf 

kannst ja mal kucken ob das was für dich is!?
ansonsten einfach ne bewerbung reinschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und naja du siehst es ja..die gilde is neu, wr suchen laufend member und haben auch mit kara erst angefangen, vllt passts ja.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
FELLIMAGE


----------

